# Mushroom and rice stuffed SQUID pictortial.



## norcalchef (Aug 18, 2008)

Hold the knife toward flat and push the tube flat against the cutting board. Remove the mantel. And the rest of the skin.









Wash the tubes well and make the stuffing. Rice and Pasta,White Wine, Mushrooms, Garlic, Chives, Savory, Butter,









Cook partially until Al Dente. Let the mushrooms and rice sit in the wine for a 1/2 hour before baking.









Now stuff those little suckers. Stuff em as full as you can! Then a dash of Old Bay spice on the tubes before the Tomato Sauce gets poured on.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










crushed Tomatos And cook on 225* for two hours. Then top with cheeses. Romano,Garlic, Parmesian, Oregonao.


































These are served with bull kelp steamed edamame. I love soy beans!


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

good step by step. Love the pictures.


----------

